# installation windows 10 sur MacBook Pro 10.14.6 via bootcamp



## jeff36 (18 Février 2021)

bonjour a tous
voila, j'essaye tant bien que mal d'installer windows 10 sur mon MacBook Pro, sur lequel je viens d'installer MOJAVE sur mon nouveau SSD (samsung 1TERA).
j'ai bien un fichier ISO de windows 10 (64bit) mais quand Boot Camp me demande de choisir ce fichier il m'indique:
"bootcamp prend uniquement en charge l'installation de window 10 ou ultérieur (64bit) sur cette plateforme. utilisez un fichier ISO pour l'installation de windows 10 ou ultérieur (64bit)"

je ne peux donc pas commencer par créer ma clé bootable!

quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré ce problème? malgré le bon fichier iso il semble que bootcamp ne le reconnaisse pas!!!

je precise ma config:
MacBook Pro (13 pouce mi 2012)
processeur 2,5 ghz intelcore I5
memoire 10go 1600Mhz DDR3

merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2021)

jeff36 a dit:


> je ne peux donc pas commencer par créer ma clé bootable!


Ta copie écran en 320x240 pixels est une vraie patte de mouche ! Sinon, mais avec certitude tu n'utilises pas un fichier officiel de chez Microsoft et tu resteras à la rue. Le téléchargement est à faire ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et il faut impérativement sélectionner la version en 64 bits. Le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso* et pas une version qui sort de nulle part.


----------



## jeff36 (18 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ta copie écran en 320x240 pixels est une vraie patte de mouche ! Sinon, mais avec certitude tu n'utilises pas un fichier officiel de chez Microsoft et tu resteras à la rue. Le téléchargement est à faire ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et il faut impérativement sélectionner la version en 64 bits. Le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso* et pas une version qui sort de nulle part.


salut lock et merci pour ta reponse

désolé pour la patte de mouche;-). 
ok je vais essayer de télécharger a partir de ce lien et reesayer l'opération!


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2021)

jeff36 a dit:


> ok je vais essayer de télécharger a partir de ce lien et reesayer l'opération!


Il ne faut pas essayer, il faut vraiment faire le téléchargement depuis le site officiel de chez Microsoft, car Assistant Boot Camp te laissera à la rue !


----------

